# much better results this time



## cflatt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ok so I went to BJs the other day and picked up a couple of butts, a 5.5lbs chuck and a small roll of country sausage. the chuck wasnt the best of cuts but it still turned out pretty darn good, and over 1.5 cups of drippings. the butts werent my best but certainly back on track .


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 22, 2006)

Dude,  That looks so good I bet Allison would eat it. =D>


----------



## cflatt (Jun 22, 2006)

theres plenty of it without bark, she might prefer the chuck though  :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Those pics look great!!!  =P~


----------



## cflatt (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks, I was much happier this time


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 22, 2006)

cflat, send me some and I'll be much happier also! Nice looking grub!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 22, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> thanks, I was much happier this time



Just for posting those pics I am giving permission to the administrator to take away your pork butt status and replace it with cooker :grin:


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 22, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Dude,  That looks so good I bet Allison would eat it. =D>



Ha. Ha.  Very funny.  (I would try it though.)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 22, 2006)

Both the pork and beef look fantastic Curtis!  I'm getting ready to plop a bag of shredded beef in a pot for dinner tonight!  I love the beef! If you haven't tried *Reverend Marvins Gourmet BBQ Sauce*, I'd highly recommend it with the beef.  It's good on everything else too!


----------



## oompappy (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for postin' the pics!!!
Everything looks Great, Nice job  =D>


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 22, 2006)

Dude, thats some fine looking bbq you gots there. =P~


----------



## Finney (Jun 22, 2006)

It all looks good.  And Larry is right about the Rev's.


----------



## cflatt (Jun 22, 2006)

I will have to get my wife to try the rev marvin sauce, not much of a sauce eater here. we just used a bit of the natural juices tonight. my daughter ate so much she almost made herself sick.


----------



## DaleP (Jun 24, 2006)

Shredded to perfection! Looks great.


----------



## cleglue (Jun 24, 2006)

The food looks great.  I like Rev. Marvin's sauce also.


----------

